
Stay Away from Outgrow Interactive Content Tool - StoneFox
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/shadipaterson_interactive-calculators-outgrow-activity-6666244678830047232-UaUQ
======
StoneFox
Outgrow.co is a company you should NOT work with, and the type of online-
startup that I personally despise.

They demonstrate the massive-disconnect that most companies have between their
sales team, their customer support, and the actual technological capabilities
the product has.

To my followers, have you ever been told by a sales person one thing, only to
actually get to grips with the product and understand that this isn't possible
at all?

This happens a lot in tech, especially fast moving companies, where there is a
gap in information between the people building the tool, and the people
selling the tools. Leading to overpromises and underdelivering.

I personally have companies like Outgrow.co, on a blacklist, and you should
too. Stop bad practices, fight against poor business sense, standup for the
individual user. #BadBusiness #Sales #CustomerSupport

